# Atkins people, do you ever not miss your favorite food?



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been doing Atkins for 1 week tomorrow. I feel better and am slowly loosing weight, but I miss cereal  I love cereal. I could live on cereal. And now I can't eat it. Does this get any easier? I am a sugar addict and had continual problems with yeast on my skin and felt bad. I know that eating alot of sugar is not healthy, but it tastes so good and I really like it.:bash: Now I can tell I'm healthier, but does it ever get easier. 

I'm not planning on ever going back to what I used to eat and am slowly getting the family transitioned to better food. We even had talapia and brocolli for dinner one night this week. I think that is going to be a weekly thing. Now to figure out the other 6 nights of the week. Am I going to be able to get this :stars:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The longest I did Adkins was 8 months.
Once my taste buds changed as the carbs worked out, my wants of carb stuff lessened considerably. And if I cheated, I could almost instantly feel it in my system.

I think if you give it just a little more time, and discover new foods to love, you'll slowly disremember the love of cereal.


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> The longest I did Adkins was 8 months.
> Once my taste buds changed as the carbs worked out, my wants of carb stuff lessened considerably. And if I cheated, I could almost instantly feel it in my system.
> 
> I think if you give it just a little more time, and discover new foods to love, you'll slowly disremember the love of cereal.


Absolutely this! I will say, if you go online to a site called WWW.netrition.com you can order low carb cereals and oatmeals as well... I would just as soon recommend waiting because honestly the cravings do pass but it is an alternative once you are in Atkins maintenance. For what its worth, once you get past thr first month it becomes infinitely easier with each passing day. Keep on keeping on.... and as the weight comes of it tends to boost your motovation, at least for me. The hardest times for me have been when I've stalled... Cheating becomes a little more tempting when you are stuck on thr scales... If nothing else make sure you measure.. measurements can show progress even when the scale won't budge.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ironically, the missing of grain-based carbs (and giving in to cheats) is what made me learn that I have celiac disease! lol
I don't miss them anymore because I've realized they make me _extremely_ sick.

Sugar is like any addiction, really. The longer you're away from it, the easier it is to STAY away. It might always be there, in the back of your mind, tempting you. But the ability to say "NO" gets stronger and stronger.


----------

